# Now Sorted: Nintendo 3DS XL



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

View Advert


*Now Sorted: Nintendo 3DS XL*

STILL LOOKING :laugh:

Looking for a Nintendo 3DS XL

Preferrably Black / Dark Colour

Preferrably with box/instructions

Must be in as new/excellent condition (I've seen so many of these beat up second hand)

I have cash waiting, also I'd consider trading my Seiko SKX009 and throwing some cash your way...

Please don't be offended if I decline as I'm a bit fussy about what I want.






*Advertiser*

jizzle



*Date*

13/07/17



*Price or Trade Value*



*Category*

Wanted


----------

